# Pics of homemade snowplows...?



## Lada_LaRzOn

Hello!

Anyone here who has built his own snowplow?

If so....I would like to see pics of it.

I´m most interested of the "tilt mechanism" on the backside of the plow.

/Larsson :waving:


----------



## JD Dave

Tilt are you referring to where the A frame angles the blade.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

heres a few from 2 years ago. picked up 2 junk plows and cleaned them up and modified them a little. custom made front mounts out of scrap steel.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

few more...


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

Thanx for the pics............nice to see how your plows are built.

My plow will be a bit "Lighter" since im going to use it on my Lada Niva.

/Larsson


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

Here are some pics....





































/Larsson


----------



## Little Truck

Nice work Landa... 

What did you do to curve the blade face? I havent seen to many slip rolls around here that wide.


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

My wifes father fixed it at his work. He also got me the "angle irons".

/Larsson


----------



## mrmagnum

Very Nice work. What gauge (thickness) is the steel?


----------



## powerjoke

Find a big peice of pipe 5'+ (at a scrapyard)if possible but not likely, i think maybe as long as it is a pull plow that don't angle you might have better luck finding a corigated culvert, but the one in the pic's looks almost profesional i would say it was done by a prof. fab shop because the angle is curved also?


----------



## stroker79

nice fab job!

Whats the truck look like that you are mounting it up too? (Noticing you are from Sweden)


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

The steel "Blade" is 3mm thick......a bit heavy i think, 2mm should work fine too, and would be 10kg lighter.

Angle irons are 30x3mm

I will use the plow on my Russian Lada Niva (see link below) 

http://www.garaget.org/?car=16449


----------



## stroker79

Lada_LaRzOn;414829 said:


> The steel "Blade" is 3mm thick......a bit heavy i think, 2mm should work fine too, and would be 10kg lighter.
> 
> Angle irons are 30x3mm
> 
> I will use the plow on my Russian Lada Niva (see link below)
> 
> http://www.garaget.org/?car=16449


Thats awesome! looks like youve put a lot of work into the truck! nice job and cant wait to see the plow finished


----------



## 03SuperCrew330

I hope you are putting a replaceable cutting edge on that nice plow!!!


----------



## 99zr2

Great job so far Larzaon. I was wondering the samething as super crew about a replaceable cutting edge. What about a lift mechinisem? Nice looking rig too. 

Are those Honda XR's on the trailer?


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

Yes, i will put a replaceble cutting edge on the plow.

About the lifting mechanism it is not clear how it will look yet......it will not be hydraulic from the beginning, but you newer know if i make it so later on.

And yes.....those are XR´s on the trailer...at least two of them.  
The third one is my neighbors Yamaha TT600

Right now i am rebuilding a 5 speed gearbox for my Niva, only have 4 gears now.

And yesterday i started to rebuild ny new (bigger) engine.......


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

Hello Boyz!

Not much has happened with my snowplow for about a year...... :-/

The first bracket for the car that i made did not turn out good...so i have made a new one recently and i think it´s much better.On this new one the plow is fastened directly below the front bumper.

Some pics from when im building.....





































I have "spot welded" everything toghether just so i can put the plow infront of the car to see if anything has to be altered...and i think maybe the plow could be more close to the car.

Does anybody know how much the plow needs to be able to "tilt" (sideways) to be effective ?

If it dont have to "tilt" so much i can shorten the space between the plow and the car........and everything will be stronger (i think?)

/Larsson


----------



## IPLOWSNO

have you thought about building a better bumper and make it work for plow mount, use a winch to pick it up imo,


----------



## deere615

06HD BOSS;403989 said:


> heres a few from 2 years ago. picked up 2 junk plows and cleaned them up and modified them a little. custom made front mounts out of scrap steel.


Those look really nice, great job!


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

I think (hope) the mount that i have already done will be strong enought..........and the plan is to use a small ATV winch to lift the plow. I have already bought it....

Later maybe i will convert to a hydraulics system............

Does anybody know how much "angle" (in degrees) the plow need to have to be effective?

/Larsson


----------



## randym99

Nice work there bud.Should serve you well when its done.I also stuck a plow together last winter for my tahoe.Not as fancy as yours but it did the job.If you type in (home made snow plow)on you-tube and the one on the brown tahoe is mine.I will try and get some build pics on the forums for everyone to pick on, um, I mean comment on HE HE.Anyway great work on the plow and keep the pics coming,It proves to my wife I am not the only one who spends time in the shop on projects.Thanks Randy.


----------



## randym99

Here is a link to my plow video(I think)forgive me, I am still learning computer stuff.I,m kinda lost if I can not hammer it,grind it,cut it or weld it,but all the neat things a guy can find and do on here has got me thinking I better get good at this quick.Randyhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSykkqakwns


----------



## B&B

Lada_LaRzOn;609981 said:


> Does anybody know how much "angle" (in degrees) the plow need to have to be effective?
> 
> /Larsson


30 degrees is approx the industry standard across the board.


----------



## randym99

Your likely right on the money with the 30 degreesB&B.Would it be safe to say the more you have (with in reason)and still not have to mount the plow a mile ahead to clear the trucks corners would be the way to go.I mean with really wet snow the sharper angle is a help is it not?Just my 2 cents worth.If I,m talking too much for a newby to the club just say ,I will shut up.Thanks Randy


----------



## B&B

randym99;610464 said:


> Your likely right on the money with the 30 degreesB&B.Would it be safe to say the more you have (with in reason)and still not have to mount the plow a mile ahead to clear the trucks corners would be the way to go.I mean with really wet snow the sharper angle is a help is it not?


For the most part yes a greater angle is of benefit but you can't go too far as unfortunately the greater the angle and the deeper/heavier the snow, the more it will attempt to push the truck sideways. Plus the more you angle it, the more narrow the clearing path you get. Double edged sword more or less and 30 deg seems to be the happy medium.


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

Thanx B&B......this is just what i wanted. I will try 30 degrees on my plow to see what it looks like.

If 30 degrees works i can shorten the space between the car and the plow.....quite a bit.


----------



## B&B

Lada_LaRzOn;610848 said:


> Thanx B&B......this is just what i wanted. I will try 30 degrees on my plow to see what it looks like.
> 
> If 30 degrees works i can shorten the space between the car and the plow.....quite a bit.


If you plan to stack with it don't shorten it up too much. 
In fact it looks fine "as is" in your pic. I wouldn't shorten it more than a couple inches max...if at all.


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

I have a friend with a MEYER plow on his Niva, and i took som measures from that plow when i started to build my own.

Things for the fastening mechanism that i did not think of when i cut out the material.....added some length between the car and the plow. And the difference is about 4 inches....so that is how much i will be shortening it....no more.

Hope you understand what im talking about......all the technical words in English is not so easy. :-S


----------



## B&B

I'm following ya. :waving:

If you used a Meyer as your blueprint I suppose it was probably an older conventional setup. Those were generally tucked very close to the vehicle. If you look at other brands (or more modern Meyer plows as well) you'll see that they're placed further away from the vehicle in most applications. But it isn't detrimental either way.


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

That´s right..my firends Meyer plow is not the latest model. 

Another reason why i want to have the plow closer to the car is because i think the car mount will be put under less "force" and hopefully hold together.

One thing that will be hard to find i think......are some coil springs of the right size and tension. :-s


----------



## snow_samurai

I build my plow with 2 spring trip using a couple of Snow Bear springs, here is the link to the thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32145

You can see how low the sub frame hangs, my bad it looked great when it was up on the jack stands in the garage.

You can also see a Back drag blade that I add(2 pieces of flat stock and 15 mins with a welder and drill) and I can't believe how well it works.tymusic


----------



## randym99

Hey .if you are near a auto wreckers yard,the old (70s-80s)hood springs were very much the same as the plow ones.Ones off the big old chevys or maybe a pick up.Not sure what the plow ones are priced at.(may not be worth the hassle to find used)Just an idea,I used them on past projects.Randy


----------



## willy(iowa)

New here - just ran across this post and thought I would post a link (instead of uploading all the pics) of a plow I built last fall.....

http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/communities/mboard/showthread.php?t=2353&highlight=snowplow


----------



## randym99

Eh,Willy great pics,nice to see what a guy can do when he puts his mind(and grinder) to it.Thank-you for sharing.I am new to plow-site too but the short time here have learned alot.The guys that run this are TOP-NOTCH.What amazes me about this forum is the DAILY action that goes on in it.There must be alot of people that check in every time they log on.Hanging around here is kinda like going to school.(you may not always hear WHAT you want ,but you will hear what you NEED To to make the hobby/business better for all.Thanks again for sharing and keep those ideas and pics coming.Randy


----------



## randym99

*Pics of my tahoe plow*

Hey, Got some new pics of The plow I built for my tahoe.


----------



## randym99

Hey,noticed the pics don,t show the edge markers or the pusher end pcs.Also missing are the lift legs I use to lift the moldboard higher when backing up.Will add some more pics when finished(hopefully in the snow)Randy


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

randym nice plow. how does it raise and lower?


----------



## randym99

Thanks.I built it for my own use on my driveway and did not want to have to add anything other than the front hitch(which I made) to my truck.It is somewhat the same as a snowsport or snowbuster set up.I have the truck backed in my 30x40 shop.When I go to plow I lower the moldboard down manually,hit the overhead door remote and off I go,clean the yard and drive up and than back back in side.Or if I need to go somewhere I set the blade off in the shop or just pin it back in the transport mode.I know, I know,the guys with the big plows shutter at the manual thing,but its really not a bad set up for a home owner looking for a simple rig.I will add some more pics so you can see the lift legs that I talk about.They kick in under the rubber edge and hold it up high enough so I don,t drag snow backing up.The biggest drawback(if you call it that)is that I can not back drag.I may try and come up with some improvements for that this winter as I keep tweaking my set up.Thanks again .Randy


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

Nice work guys!

Always fun to see how you guys did make your plows.......

Up here in the north of Sweden we don have any snow yet......

/Larsson


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

randym99;629810 said:


> Thanks.I built it for my own use on my driveway and did not want to have to add anything other than the front hitch(which I made) to my truck.It is somewhat the same as a snowsport or snowbuster set up.I have the truck backed in my 30x40 shop.When I go to plow I lower the moldboard down manually,hit the overhead door remote and off I go,clean the yard and drive up and than back back in side.Or if I need to go somewhere I set the blade off in the shop or just pin it back in the transport mode.I know, I know,the guys with the big plows shutter at the manual thing,but its really not a bad set up for a home owner looking for a simple rig.I will add some more pics so you can see the lift legs that I talk about.They kick in under the rubber edge and hold it up high enough so I don,t drag snow backing up.The biggest drawback(if you call it that)is that I can not back drag.I may try and come up with some improvements for that this winter as I keep tweaking my set up.Thanks again .Randy


ya I am one of those big plower guys. but that is really a cool setup. and like you said it is great for a home owner. really no modifications to the truck. I see stuff as if it works it great. here is my rig. my plow isnt homemade tho. half of my atv plow frame is homemade.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=arctic+cat+atv+plow


----------



## Superior L & L

WOW Love the Lada. I remember in the old days when they had the regular and the estate and both were junk. That thing looked tough


----------



## randym99

Hey Pipes,Nice rig ya got there.Could,nt help to notice where your wipers are.(the old keep em up where they can,t freeze down trick)Its amazing how little tricks like that make the day go smoother.I see guys come out to their cars at work day after day cusing at the wipers being froze but never seem to figure that little trick out.Thanks for now.


----------



## randym99

Hey again .Here is a couple of pics showing the lift legs,pusher ends and markers on my homemade plow.The second one shows me backing up and the lift legs working.all for now.


----------



## jimaug87

I really like the way your blade lifts up when you're back dragging since you have the garage to back into. 

I'm enjoying this homemade plow thread. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## randym99

Sorry no new pics of it working yet.When we get some snow I will add a few .Randy


----------



## Lada_LaRzOn

Superior L & L;629959 said:


> WOW Love the Lada. I remember in the old days when they had the regular and the estate and both were junk. That thing looked tough


This is exactly the same junk....only in a different "casing"...


----------



## scooled101

my plow its almost finished check it out

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969


----------



## hondarecon4435

here is my homemade plow for my atv. it is a 42inch bolens tractor plow that i built a custom mount for


----------



## Stingersplace

Here is my home made snow plow. I put up a page for the details of the build. 
http://www.stingersplace.com/plow/


----------



## moodyrobj

*Fisher recycle*

Here is my plow, I only built the head gear to fit the 97 dodge. Seems to work good with a 1700 warn to raise and lower. No left right angling yet.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Why not just get a Fisher headgear for that truck?


----------



## moodyrobj

Couldn’t that be said about anything home made “ Why not just buy one”.


----------



## .5racer

built the blade 2 tears ago and mod the lift to the truck.
the wings were made too and were made wider
69 F-350 , two wheel drive ,300 -6cyl 4 speed


----------



## theholycow

.5racer;1553145 said:


> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh111/_5racer/DSC00474.jpg[IMG]
> 
> built the blade 2 tears ago and mod the lift to the truck.
> the wings were made too and were made wider
> 69 F-350 , two wheel drive ,300 -6cyl 4 speed[/QUOTE]
> 
> I really like that. Thumbs Up


----------



## .5racer

didnt get any pics building it
but will try to snap some off tomarrow


----------

